# { two hearts ♥ one dream }



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

4/21
I was quite glad to go for a ride today, but I feel as if I slacked off a bit. My brother, cousin & I all rode our bikes to the barn & then took forever to tack up, we were being quite lazy.*

Random decided to be his usual jerky-self & make mounting a hassle. "Uhm hello, you rode me yesterday...don't think I'm not gonna put up a fight." So of course he wouldn't stand still for me to mount & I had to get my cousin to hold him *eye roll* I JUST WANT TO BE ABLE TO MOUNT FROM THE GROUND!! I did it twice before, but I guess my legs just decide they don't feel like doing it whenever.*

Anyways, he was pretty good for the most part. His walk was a dream, his trot was a dream...and his lope was...okay?? Ok, I lied..it's me, not him, I'm still having trouble sitting his lope, but at least I'm not holding onto the horn anymore!  We didn't really do much loping or trotting at all, I guess I was just having an off day..and my back was killing me! I have no idea what I did *

After I cooled him down & gave him some love, I noticed his hooves...they were horrendous!! I don't know how that horse manages to crack hooves within less than 24 hours, but believe me, he can do it! He is due for a trim (the farrier is coming out on Friday) but just incase I asked the BO to take a look, he said that it's because his hooves were starting to flare/they were due for a trim. Ok, everythings alright. Before I put him back out, I put 2 different types of hoof treatments on him, one for thrush/infections and one to strengthen them. Hopefully he can hold out 6 more days *fingers crossed*

Also, I forgot to mention the tie-down situation; my coach/trainer/BO had asked me to start using a tie down to prepare him for his training (so he could get used to wearing one.) Let's just say he wasn't very fond of it...

Anyways, that's it for my rather boring first journal entry. Thanks for reading!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

